# Has anyone fabbed 'wings' for their river table?



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm toying with the idea of adding length to my Cambridge welding table with some wings the width of the table off of the ends. Something removable. Wondering if any one has done the same. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

It would be great to get more surface area without the leg weight. Let us know!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I've got some ideas gonna mock something up. Imagining using aluminum possibly an aluminum fire pan lid from NRS. I've thought of cutting a hole large enough to set one of those cheap single burner Coleman stoves that screw on to the top of the little green bottles. (it would rest and be mostly countersunk) That way I'd have a separate burner for coffee. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Mopdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Maybe something like these. I use them with cross bars as a trailer bay sometimes.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I haven't done it yet but I was going to steal this idea...









It's from this thread, post by Endomadness (thanks BTW): http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/dry-box-or-kitchen-box-47097.html

There of course isn't enogh detail to see how they're attached, but I envison two little "L" brackets that slip into slots welded to the box or even into footman loops bolted to the box. The legs I see as roll-a-table legs on my project but lots of other options out there.


----------



## Mopdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Now that is some counter space. I thought the shelf that goes under my kitchen box and attaches to the legs once they are installed gave me a lot of room. I think if I made some I would want them to nest and fit inside the box.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

*interesting dry box design...*

Sorry to hijack but had to comment on Mopdogs dry box...is that your design? never seen a box that mounted by sliding on to the frame tubes...certainly isn't coming off in a flip and adds lateral structural integrity to the frame...albeit at the loss of internal volume...

cool...

LR


----------



## Mopdog (Apr 24, 2014)

It doesnt mount by those holes, they are pockets that the legs slide into. It was a regular dry box that has been modified into a kitchen box.


----------

